# First hair cut!



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

He is so beautiful! Love the little pom-pom tail!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

He looks great! I love freshly groomed poodles


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He looks very comfortable and very plush!! Blacks are hard to photograph. You did a great job getting detail._


----------



## 2 Poods (Oct 20, 2010)

There's nothing like a freshly groomed spoo!!! He look gorgeous!!!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful dog and great groom! I love black poodles!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Cosmo is a very handsome dude!


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. I can't believe how different he looks. We had no idea this sexy dog was under all that hair! :lol I miss his muppetlike look a bit I admit but love how he looks in this cut. 

Our greyhound had no idea what to make of him when he came through the door last night!


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

It looks FABULOUS!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Aww, pretty, it IS strange to cut off that puppy hair. They look so grown up!


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

I too love the Tail Pom,so cute!!!(I prefer the round look for some reason)
Your baby is beautiful!


----------

